# RRV NAVHDA Fall Test Aug. 25-26



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

It was requested that I relinquish a bit more information on the Red River Valley Chapter NAVHDA fall test, so here it goes:

The RRV NAVHDA fall test is Aug. 25 & 26 at Brewer Lake, located about 40 minutes northwest of Fargo. This year, the chapter will have its very first double test Saturday. Camping will be available, and there is an after-test dinner planned for Saturday evening.

All Natural Ability dogs will run Saturday. Some Utility Test dogs also will run Saturday, but strictly UT will run Sunday.

The test is nearly full (if not already). I believe there are spots for two more NA dogs and one UT dog.

I'll be sure to update this information as I receive it.

For any more information, contact Steve Buck, RRV NAVHDA test secretary, at 701-729-6483.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

TTT

Clock is ticking! As a guy running a dog, I'm getting nervous as al heck. But I'm also looking forward to seeing a lot of good dog work and meeting new people.

Little update: locations of the actual tests will vary. The field area is located on the west side of the Brewer Lake WMA. To get there, drive a mile north past the campground entrance, then two miles west. You should see a two-row minimum maintenance road going to the south. Take it across the RR tracks and you should see trucks lined up near a green gate if there are dogs running.

There are two water areas, both south and west of campgrounds. Just take the main road that runs on the south side of the Brewer Lake WMA to the west. The first "finger" of water you see will be the marked retrieve spot (and possibly the NA water spot). A little further down where the road ends, take the right prairie trail north. On the hillside is the parking spot, and a good vantage point to watch UT dogs do their duck search.

Remember, this is a two-day event! 20-something dogs will be running Saturday, and about half that Sunday. Great place to meet people, dogs, and if you've never seen a test before, it's pretty educational, too.

Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been a member of NAVHDA for about 3 years now. I know that I have learned more than my pups. This weekend will be the first time running in any events. NA is a great start for someone that doesn't know alot about the competition/testing world (of course you have to have a pup for this). The assistance with training has been phenomenal.

Thanks to the crew that help train and that will be assisting with the Testing this weekend.

Vern


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for everyone who came out this weekend! The test went great, and we got to see a lot of awesome dog work.

Big shoutout to all the handlers who came from far away. I know we had a couple from Kansas who brought up three dogs for NA. Also had quite a few Bismarck chapter members and northern Minnesota chapter members show up, too. I always enjoy talking to different folks with common interests. Seems like no matter where they come from, we all have common ground.

I also got to see my first setter in a NAVHDA test. It wound up getting one of three Prize 1s from 12 UT dogs that were tested all weekend. Quite a beautiful dog, too.

Anyway, I had fun, Remy did awesome, the food was great and the beers were cold. Can't wait to do it again, but for now I'm going to take full advantage of all this hard training and getting Remy out hunting as much as possible.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You have a great looking dog and he placed right at the top. I enjoyed seeing him workout on the birds and it was good to meet fellow NoDakers there. (you guys need better bleachers for the spectators).


----------

